# My tollers



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

I haven't been on here for along time! So thought I would share some pics of tollers 

Chester, nearly 7 years old


Tilly, 4 years


Ember, 8 months


All three


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

ohhh i love tollers!! sooo cute 

your dogs are lovely!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I love Tollers also, they are the choice of my Vet....Jill


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

They are beautiful


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

All 3 are gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Awww how stunning, I had myself on a list for toller rescue for a while but came off when I got another dog. I would love a toller, they are such fatastic dogs :001_wub:


----------



## GemCheri (Aug 18, 2009)

Awww they are beautiful!!! There is a fabulous little toller in Lolah's training class and he's just fantastic!! It was love at first sniff for Lolah. lol:001_wub:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're gorgeous I love tollers :001_wub:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow they're all so beautiful!


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

GemCheri said:


> Awww they are beautiful!!! There is a fabulous little toller in Lolah's training class and he's just fantastic!! It was love at first sniff for Lolah. lol:001_wub:


Do you know the tollers name? and how old he is? Just being nosey :lol:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Gawjus dawgies  x


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

awwww they are lovely


----------



## GemCheri (Aug 18, 2009)

Tollisty said:


> Do you know the tollers name? and how old he is? Just being nosey :lol:


His name is Dash and he's a little older than lolah so around 10 months


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

rather partial to a Toller myself

Interesting as there is a Dash in South Wales too


----------



## Vastidious (Feb 23, 2011)

They are gorgeous. I love tollers now that we have one. I'll have to find more pictures of him, when he was clean and dry.


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, you have 3 beautiful looking dogs, up until 2 years ago I didn't even know what the role of the toller was!, to the best of my knowledge I have never met one but would love to!, such an intelligent looking dog, a lot of wisdom behind those eyes!, just being nosey, what camera do you use? because your pictures are stunning. wayne.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

They are stunning


----------



## trueimage (Jan 21, 2011)

They're all just georgeous, beautiful dogs, i love tollers too, they have lovely colouring


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

More tollers :thumbup:

They are appearing everywhere


----------



## beaglebarmy (Oct 18, 2010)

Ooooooooo, they are goooooorgeous. Only ever met one Toller in real life and it was stunning!

They are at the top of my 'must have one' at some point breeds. :thumbup:


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

ahhh they are all gourgeous :thumbup:


----------



## mummyto3andfurbabies (Jan 26, 2011)

bootiful doggys xx


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I have been waiting for this thread!

I love the photos they are stunning. Tollers are 3rd on my list of dogs to consider when I get one. They are so beautiful.

What are they like to own? I imagine they are very high energy?


----------

